
It’s A Good Day To Be An iPad Competitor . . . Oh Wait, It’s Not - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/03/ipad-competitor-not/
======
benologist
It's a good day for the AOL blogs, they can just push out Apple fluff pieces
and really nail those revenue per article targets.

------
aphistic
"That’s because they could care less." - Article

ARGH!

------
Tichy
My head feels strangely empty after reading this...

